# Post-op and days are counted, hoping for help with feeding raw.



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

My sweet *11 year-old* GS Malik just had surgery a week ago, with a spleenectomy and tumors removed, including on the liver. The results are hemangiosarcoma and, because the liver is already affected, the vet is not very optimistic, a month, maybe two before it’s time to say good-bye. Very sad but I want to give him the best while still around.

I spent a while on the phone with a holistic vet a member recommended, and she suggested to start Malik on a raw food program, as he’s been on kibble his whole life, and lately on Science Diet Z/D because he had cyclical diarrhea and that’s all that seemed to work. Right now, he doesn’t have the greatest appetite, and all I’ve been able to feed him is a little cooked shredded chicken, and today some cooked lean hamburger (I hope 85%-15% is considered lean, the water wasn’t fatty). He is not interested if I add pumpkin, yogurt (which he loves), or any flavoring. Just plain. 

The holistic vet said to feed him cooked meat for two or three weeks, depending on his appetite, and by then he might eat better and I could transition to raw.

1) Should I keep feeding cooked chicken and hamburger for that duration? I know the latter isn’t considered great. The conventional vet wants his red blood cells to climb up so insists on red meat. I would try slowly adding a little cooked veggies and some supplements as we go along.

2) Considering he’s older, just had surgery, and will only live so long, I am concerned about embarking on such program. I would prefer to feed him a brand of raw frozen foods, but I understand they are costly. I feel so overwhelmed lately and feeding raw seems like this giant iffy task and I really don’t want to give my dog diarrhea.

I’d love for any advice, I know there are some very experimented people out there, perhaps you can give me a little guidance to help me through this difficult phase.

With gratitude.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I would look into Bravo Balance, you could still cook it if you wanted to, buy the beef option. Maybe 1 beef roll and 1 chicken roll so you can switch it up if you want to, if he won't eat one you could try the other. I'd just cook it like you are cooking hamburger, but it has all the bones and meat and organs and veggies and supplements for a balanced meal.
Here is a link:
Discover Balance Raw Diet | Frozen Raw Dog Food - Bravo Pet Food


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

When I had a geriatric dog with cancer, the vet oncologist gave me a recipe for a home cooked diet -- with lots of specific supplement add-ins, and calories calculated with cancer in mind. Your vet might be able to get you a recipe for your dog. My dog LOVED getting home-cooked food. It was ground beef and white rice as the base, plus all the extras specified by the oncologist at the vet school. We had to weigh out meals in grams on a kitchen scale, but it wasn't hard. I added a little bit of beef liver in the mix too...because he loved it. It kept him eating with gusto, even at the end. 

If your vet can't give you a recipe tailored to your dog, the book the _Dog Cancer Survival Guide _by Drs. D. Dressler and S. Ettinger (a vet oncologist) also has a chapter about diet, with a general base recipe and supplement suggestions.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Wags said:


> I would look into Bravo Balance, you could still cook it if you wanted to, buy the beef option. Maybe 1 beef roll and 1 chicken roll so you can switch it up if you want to, if he won't eat one you could try the other. I'd just cook it like you are cooking hamburger, but it has all the bones and meat and organs and veggies and supplements for a balanced meal.
> Here is a link:
> Discover Balance Raw Diet | Frozen Raw Dog Food - Bravo Pet Food


It's really not a good idea to feed cooked bone, even if the bone is ground. Best to just feed those Bravo Balance rolls raw, as intended.

Edited to add: I am truly sorry for what you and Malik are going through. He is a lucky boy to have you! 

Also, if you do switch to raw, there very well could be a detox period. When I switched my senior dog (non-GSD) to raw, it took about three weeks for things to be normal in the poop department. She never acted like she didn't feel well, though, and I'm happy we stuck with it. She was never a great eater before switching to raw, but now she prances around happily when it's food time. Quite the difference.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

All noted, and thanks, GyspsyGhost, for your words.
I'm doing research and liking the Bravo option, as well as Honest Kitchen, as it's simply dehydrated food still great. Lots of research, and the last thing we want him is to get diarrhea, so one day at a time.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Sindyeli said:


> All noted, and thanks, GyspsyGhost, for your words.
> I'm doing research and liking the Bravo option, as well as Honest Kitchen, as it's simply dehydrated food still great. Lots of research, and the last thing we want him is to get diarrhea, so one day at a time.


Sojos is also a brand of dehydrated. With Honest Kitchen, you could get their base mixes where you can mix in your own food. I think that would be a good option.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

HK is high fibre. Huge poops, but will firm up and go often. I had G on the base mix from July until couple weeks ago (he was going off it and then flatly refused to eat). I found out they switched out flax to peas. He was extremely itchy during this reformulation (dec till now, starting to subside). He pooped 5-6x per day. Most huge and I was only giving 1/2 the suggested amount. He is temporarily getting just rice and chicken/turkey while I decide how to go back to RAW. He poops tiny, softish and 2-3x

I am not a HK fan. However given the timeframe your dog has, the base mix, some rice and protein, doable 

Sorry about your doggie btw, I've read a bit here and there


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, I saw that HK is also high carbs, and that won't do as it's fuel for cancer. I'm veering towards Dr. Dressler cancer diet, with how carbs. All homemade, so a bit of work but seems like the best solution after reading his small book on kindle _The Dog Cancer Diet_ Robot Check


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

One of my dogs had kidney issues and to get her to eat, I did a home made diet (per the vet.) I would make up a huge batch of this at one time and freeze a lot of it, refrigerate the rest. It wasn't as much work to make up a large batch as it would have been with smaller batches.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I did the same thing as middleofnowhere. We cooked on Sunday afternoons for the whole week (or even two weeks), in a huge stock pot. Then I measured out portions on the kitchen scale, sealed them in zippie bags, and froze all but the next couple of days worth. Each day, I'd pull out a couple of portion bags to start thawing in the fridge for the day after. 

It was maybe two hours of work (including the time food was cooking, when I was doing something else). You can be pretty efficient about it to make it work!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sorry Malik is going through this. I can only offer some words of support. I think once you start making your own food for your sweet friend you may feel better. Cancer causes such a feeling of helplessness but you can take control of Malik's nurishment and that is a very strong act of empowerment. It may or may not be a cure but Malik will taste the love you put into making it.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am currently exactly where you are with my boy, Traveler.
His holistic vet recommends home cooked stew. On the weekend I get out 2 big stew pots. One for his chicken stew and one for beef. I cook the meat in water and add in some home made bone broth. To that I load both pots with tons of veggies-kale, zucchini, carrots, squash, etc. etc. and either brown or white rice. Some batches get some liver or kidney or whatever added in but only in small quantites. After the veggies are cooked I use a slotted spoon to remove only the veggies to my blender and make a mince of them. Add back into the pot with the meat and we are good to go for the week or more.

The vet said I didn't have to mince the veggies but I do anyway. The homemade bone broth is made using the bones I've fished out of the pot prior to adding in the veggies and rice and whatever other bones I've purchased for this purpose. I only make the broth every couple of weeks and freeze portions to add back into my weekly stew batches.

I changed up my last couple of batches and kept the meat chunks separate so I could audit how much meat per meal. He loves it.

One additional point: I continue trying to get him to gain some weight so I've been spooning his stew over some Orijen or Great Life kibble to try to bulk him up. Hasn't worked but at least I know he's not hungry which he appeared to be prior to adding in the kibble. 

If anyone wants to slam me for adding kibble, feel free but only after you walk in my shoes.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just sendng thoughts and hugs for you and Malik. Also to Lynn and Traveler. I think you both are doing everything so your boys have the best shot at recovery and a quality life. Trying to put weight on a dog is difficult and having diaherra w/ a pup who is trying to recover is not helpful. The soup Lynn described sounds very good from both a nutritional and tasty standpoint.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the info and kind comments. TravelersMom, yes, I'm along with you in this situation. Kind of sad, but it feels supportive to read your posts too.

After feeling overwhelmed and not sure I could do this, Malik got over the worst and feeling good. I also took the time to study and am now cooking his meals. I can only do 2 days at a time because I don't have a lot of space in fridge/freezer and pots big enough to cook for a week. It's ok, I don't mind and I'm getting the hang of it. 

I follow Dr Dressler's Full Spectrum Diet for cancer dogs, but am modifying a number of things with the help of a holistic vet, as we don't agree with all he suggests. For now, it's cooked meat, I might switch to a brand raw like Primal in a while, but we'll see. He looooves his new food, and I'm thrilled about it. Totally worth the time to do this for him.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

See if you can sneak some organic turmeric in. Has anti-cancer properties


----------

